# Recommended Managed VPS



## Vega (Jun 19, 2015)

I am looking for recommended US vps providers 

Preferably under $80(around 30-50 is good)

Requirements:

1. Managed

2. Cpanel

3. Litespeed support

4. SSD

5. Xen is preferred but open to all(Openvz, KVM, etc)

Please something besides Wiredtree or knowhost lol I get tired of the same ol same ol at WHT


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 19, 2015)

Vega said:


> Please something besides Wiredtree or knowhost lol I get tired of the same ol same ol at WHT


You get the same ol same old because those two are reasonably priced compared to Linode which charges an extra $100 month on top of its usual rates for managed services. 

Other options:

ServInt (_disclosure: I had dedicated servers with them for 6 years but I haven't used them since 2004 so I have no idea what they're like now_)

Liquidweb

Media Temple

HostDime

TL;DR I recommend Knownhost


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jun 19, 2015)

I've used TMDHosting before, it was quite nice but I'm not very sure if they are using SSD. Open a ticket with them and ask.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi,

We're actually in the midst of rolling out fully managed VPS plans 

You'd be looking at....

- 1GB RAM

- 100GB SSD Storage

- cPanel

- 100gbit+ voxility DDOS protection

- Full management

--- $30.00/month

The plans scale up from there, with a 2GB OVZ + 150GB storage at $40/month.

Francisco


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi there,

VaporNode offers managed VPS plans as well. They are identical to our unmanaged plans except they are KVM only and support is placed in a high priority ticket queue.

Here is an example plan:

 - 2 CPU cores (E3, 3.3Ghz or more)

- 1GB DDR3 RAM

- 30GB RAID-10 SSD (we could do a free upgrade to 60GB if you mention VPSBoard)

- 1TB bandwidth @ 1Gbps

- 1 IPv4 address (IPv6 on request)

- 2Gbps DDoS protection

- Phoenix, AZ location

Price: $19.99/month (add cPanel for only $5/month more)

All managed plans can be seen here: https://vapornode.com/managed-vps

View our managed support policy if you have questions about what we'll help you with: https://vapornode.com/support-policy(in short...we help with everything). We will also monitor your VPS for high resource usage and other factors to take a proactive approach in maintaining the integrity of your service.

Regards


----------



## Vega (Jun 28, 2015)

I am still looking guys! Any suggestions are great.



Francisco said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're actually in the midst of rolling out fully managed VPS plans
> 
> ...


That's actually a good price though I'd need 2 GB ram , not 1 GB 


fizzyjoe908 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> VaporNode offers managed VPS plans as well. They are identical to our unmanaged plans except they are KVM only and support is placed in a high priority ticket queue.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate the offer and will dig around a bit.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 28, 2015)

Vega said:


> That's actually a good price though I'd need 2 GB ram , not 1 GB


He did mention 2G+ plans, scaled up from the 1G specs.


----------



## Vega (Jun 28, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> He did mention 2G+ plans, scaled up from the 1G specs.


Oh I really did miss that sentence. Forgive me 
I'll be reaching out to you guys shortly with my usual pre-sale questions hehe


----------



## Francisco (Jun 28, 2015)

Vega said:


> Oh I really did miss that sentence. Forgive me
> 
> I'll be reaching out to you guys shortly with my usual pre-sale questions hehe


Great 

We have a live chat now so drop by if you prefer that.

Francisco


----------



## Vega (Jun 29, 2015)

Definitely still on the search  Hoping to sign-up with someone today.


----------



## Jonathan (Jun 29, 2015)

Vega said:


> I am looking for recommended US vps providers
> 
> 
> Preferably under $80(around 30-50 is good)
> ...


Come on now, where's the love


----------

